

Humble Bundle 4 for android - ergo14
https://www.humblebundle.com/?hb=4

======
kqr2
Although it's marketed as for Android, all games in this Humble Bundle are
also compatible with Windows, Mac OS X, and Linux. Pay a $1 more and you will
get Steam keys too.

~~~
w1ntermute
Can anyone confirm if the games will show up on the Steam Linux beta?

~~~
shmerl
Since you can download them directly anyway - it doesn't really matter.

~~~
rogerbinns
It does matter if you don't want to manually keep them up to date. And the
Steam interface is far preferable if you want to install multiple games at
once.

~~~
zanny
They usually offer Ubuntu Software center versions that are kept up to date.

------
martythemaniak
Awesome, I love Android humble bundles - I've bough them all so far. A great
match for the Nexus 7 as well.

------
spencerhakim
Crayon Physics Deluxe silently closes on startup after showing the Kloonigames
logo on my Nexus 7. Runs fine on my Galaxy Nexus, however. A shame, would love
to play this on a tablet.

~~~
zainny
I get the same crash/shutdown experience, but with the Galaxy Nexus. My Nexus
is running 4.0.4.

~~~
collinjackson
Hang tight -- we're working on an update for this. This is the first time
these games have appeared on Android and we're still ironing out some device-
specific driver bugs.

~~~
kokotron
Actually, while the silent crash happened to me too on my Nexus 7 with Crayon
Physics Deluxe (I have cyanogenmod 10 rom), I tried restarting the device,
then the game loaded fine.

------
sho_hn
Anyone tried Machinarium on their Android device yet? It's a Flash game if
memory serves, and the Flash port to Android reportedly never did run all that
well.

~~~
rogerbinns
I haven't tried playing it since the experience will differ based on device.
But I did have a look at the application package.

It is 170MB in size. Internally it is using Adobe Air which is a Flash
container/runtime. The .swf file is only 24kb (yes really). There is a _tiny_
amount of Java code basically just to get the AIR framework started. (Most
Android apps have a bazillion libraries to do analytics, marketplaces, ads,
social etc.)

Other than the 18MB Air runtime, the rest of the package is made up of 175
files for the game itself. These consist of a lot of audio in mp3 format,
images (png and jpeg) and a handful of files whose format is not identifiable.

------
zxtang
System requirements and incomplete list of supported android devices:
[http://support.humblebundle.com/customer/portal/articles/812...](http://support.humblebundle.com/customer/portal/articles/812570-humble-
bundle-for-android-4-system-requirements)

------
turshija
Anyone here with SGS3 purchased this humble bundle ? Because games are not
appearing in the list, and when I open "Check compatibiltiy", the games are
here but with [UNKNOWN SUPPORT] labels ... :(

~~~
CrazedGeek
All of them are downloading and installing fine for me (on a CM10 nightly).

------
krosaen
Anone know if there's there a mechanism for keeping the android games up to
date besides manually checking and re-sideloading? Also interesting that most
of these games aren't on google play.

~~~
koopajah
They released an Android App with their first bundle that allows you to check
for updates and install them easily.

<https://www.humblebundle.com/app>

~~~
moondowner
And plus you have a webapp, where all the bought bundles are consolidated (all
setups + soundtracks)

<https://www.humblebundle.com/login>

------
ergo14
All of previous bundles worked on my Xperia S, so I take that current one will
also be working fine with more powerful phones just fine.

------
ritratt
I agree with one of those top contributors...they should start accepting
bitcoins.

------
nodata
I'm getting Humble Bundle fatigue!

